# why have I got a 'watched' indicator next to my post?



## fit447 (3 Sep 2014)

No one else seems to. Have I done something wrong already?


----------



## RWright (3 Sep 2014)

double secret probation


----------



## snorri (3 Sep 2014)

That's the modern society for you, eyes everywhere.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Sep 2014)

has somebody clocked 'watch thread' ?


----------



## martint235 (3 Sep 2014)

If you mean the glasses icon, it means you're watching the thread. I believe it's default for any thread you've created or posted in. You can also watch other threads without actually posting.


----------



## helston90 (3 Sep 2014)

Or un-watch them if a thread starts off interesting but deviates into a discussion of jam/ cream first on a scone.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Sep 2014)

helston90 said:


> Or un-watch them if a thread starts off interesting but deviates into a discussion of jam/ cream first on a scone.


Obviously cream! Now where's that unwatch button....


----------



## helston90 (3 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Obviously cream! Now where's that unwatch button....


----------



## Spinney (3 Sep 2014)

martint235 said:


> If you mean the glasses icon, it means you're watching the thread. I believe it's default for any thread you've created or posted in. You can also watch other threads without actually posting.



It isn't default - you 'watch' a thread by clicking the Watch thread bit in blue on the right, just below the thread title.


----------



## martint235 (3 Sep 2014)

Spinney said:


> It isn't default - you 'watch' a thread by clicking the Watch thread bit in blue on the right, just below the thread title.


Nope I think it is default. I don't think I've ever clicked on the watch thread bit. If you start a thread or reply to a thread then it becomes watched. The watch thread click is for if you want to watch a thread without replying to it.


----------



## Spinney (3 Sep 2014)

martint235 said:


> Nope I think it is default. I don't think I've ever clicked on the watch thread bit. If you start a thread or reply to a thread then it becomes watched. The watch thread click is for if you want to watch a thread without replying to it.


Not for me it isn't (I've just tested it). When I start a new post there is a tick box under the text entry field that allows you to tick to watch the thread.


AH - digs a little further - in your preferences, you can select to automatically watch all threads you create. martint235 obviously has this set and I don't.

So we were both right!!


----------



## fit447 (3 Sep 2014)

Never thought such a simple question would set of a discussion. Of course its JAM first - forget the cream


----------



## fit447 (3 Sep 2014)

Now I feel POWERFUL. I just unwatched my threads. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2014)

Actually, you're all right - it's both ...  - It's on by default for new members but can be turned off! 

*Go to your account preferences:* http://www.cyclechat.net/account/preferences - and tick "_Automatically watch threads that you create or when you reply..._" on or off as you please (and you can even get an email too if you tick the box underneath it).

Ta da!


----------



## djb1971 (3 Sep 2014)

It's the CycleChat equivalent of the 'naughty step'

Don't believe what anyone else has told you


----------



## MisterStan (3 Sep 2014)

Shaun said:


> Actually, you're all right - it's both ...  - It's on by default for new members but can be turned off!
> 
> *Go to your account preferences:* http://www.cyclechat.net/account/preferences - and tick "_Automatically watch threads that you create or when you reply..._" on or off as you please (and you can even get an email too if you tick the box underneath it).
> 
> Ta da!


Nicely avoiding the jam or cream first debate there Shaun!


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Nicely avoiding the jam or cream first debate there Shaun!



More importantly is "Scone" pronounced:

Scon
Scoan
Scoon


----------



## MisterStan (3 Sep 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> More importantly is "Scone" pronounced:
> 
> Scon
> Scoan
> Scoon


Can. Of. Worms.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Can. Of. Worms.



Betwen the jam and cream, or between the cream and jam?


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Betwen the jam and cream, or between the cream and jam?


 both wrong , the worms go on top of the 
Scon
Scoan
Scoon


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Nicely avoiding the jam or cream first debate there Shaun!



Not quite ... http://www.goodfoodforum.com/threads/scones-what-should-go-on-first-jam-or-cream.2401/ 

I haven't made a thread for "how to pronounce scone?" though - I don't want to crash the server.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2014)

You're being stalked.


----------



## summerdays (3 Sep 2014)

fit447 said:


> Never thought such a simple question would set of a discussion. Of course its JAM first - forget the cream


I was going to like this post till I got to the end of the sentence! Jam then clotted cream!


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> More importantly is "Scone" pronounced:
> 
> Scon
> Scoan
> Scoon


Depends, the edible sort or the natural sort!


----------

